# [SOLVED] LG Dare Battery



## Sk MightyMouse (Aug 18, 2008)

My lg dare ran completely out of battery. So when i got home i charged it and now it won't take a full charge. It charges 3 bars (out of 4) and won't go any futher. I leave it charged over night and it says that its charging but when i take it off it is still at 3 bars. Do i need to get a new battery or is there a way to fix this.


----------



## zee_wes (Aug 17, 2009)

This says it was Solved, How?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Guessing that the poster figured it out and marked it 
Solved. I bet they got a new battery, as they do go bad.

BG


----------



## Sk MightyMouse (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry no it turns out it wasn't broken. I thought it was because it wouldn't hold a full charge but it eventually started working again. Wierd???


----------

